# Log for the Owner Trainer



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Not required of course but recommended for those who owner train their Assistance Dogs.


*TRAINING & MEDICAL RECORDS LOG *
By Theresa A. Jennings
For Assistance Dog Advocacy Project (ADAP)

For this log I would suggest some type of a hard cover binder that you can then put topic dividers in. You can put in page protectors for any charts, letters, pictures, outlines and the like.

There are so many ways you can set one up but one idea is:

Topic (Medical) Copies of medical records including copies of medical testing such as OFA hips & elbows etc.

Topic (Goals) Charts or outlines of training plans such as planned for tasks.

Topic (Formal Classwork) Copies of any Certs received from classes taken, letters of praise from instructors, pictures taken during classes. 

Topic (Official Certifications) Copies of obedience, behavior, or temperament evaluations such as CGC, ATTS, etc.

Topic (Misc.) Copies of any letters, news articles and such from special events, landlords, veterinary staff, trainers, groomers, etc. that speak of your dog's good manners, training, and behavior. Include any pictures taken of your dog while participating in parades, community fund raising events, posing with mascots such as those at Disney World or sports events.

Topic (Task Training Logs) Charts etc. showing dates / hours of various task work. Be sure to put down if training goal was met for that particular time or if an unexpected problem came up. If a problem - then write down how you plan to go about correcting the problem.

Topic (Task / Public Access Videos) Taking videos of various stages of training and proofing and then working the dog out in the public are very good ways to document and demonstrate.

Inside of the main topic areas I would also use a method to sub-divide training, proofing, evaluating for the 3 levels: Candidate, In-Training, and Working Levels.


----------



## kmbjbb (Dec 4, 2013)

I will say, I got this idea from you elsewhere and it is great.

I have mine in a good 2 inch binder and printed out the dividers and such. Making pocket pages for my SD cards from videos and photos. Current video camera does not us an SD card, so I may have to get another, unless I can move them from computer to a SD card or flash/thumb drive.

Printed up a cover and spine strip and it's been great. Took it to the vet's office and they were speechless.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

A little over a week ago I was doing more reading and came across the usefulness of logs.

I got a 2 inch binder out of my spare bedroom, have the ADA laws, State laws, Minimum Recommended Standards, Health Information, some PSD tasks, and a whole bunch of pages with dates and info for logging the training.

I need to keep better updates with it though... I haven't been logging everything (just forgetting). But it's a great thing to have.


----------



## RedIndae (Oct 19, 2013)

I started to log my hours a while ago. They are VERY helpful and very nice to reflect on. I really wish I had done this earlier! I highly recommend that you do track your hours. I use this template in google doc's spreadsheet option.

http://www.dogsforinvisibledisabilities.com/files/Download/DID_Training_Log.pdf


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

kmbjbb said:


> I will say, I got this idea from you elsewhere and it is great.
> 
> I have mine in a good 2 inch binder and printed out the dividers and such. Making pocket pages for my SD cards from videos and photos. Current video camera does not us an SD card, so I may have to get another, unless I can move them from computer to a SD card or flash/thumb drive.
> 
> Printed up a cover and spine strip and it's been great. Took it to the vet's office and they were speechless.


I really like to hear feedback like your post and especially things like this.


> Took it to the vet's office and they were speechless.


 By the way, I would have had no idea who you are except I recognize your dog.


----------



## kmbjbb (Dec 4, 2013)

Serbrider said:


> I need to keep better updates with it though... I haven't been logging everything (just forgetting). But it's a great thing to have.


I use Google Chrome and on the calendar I have an appointment set up every Saturday to remind me to update Piper's log. I get an email to let me know.


----------

